# Introducing rats/rabbit?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm currently giving it a go. I've got Winnifred (rabbit) wrapped in a towel so I can watch what she does a little better and trying to keep the rats from annoying her. It seems to be going alright, any tips on getting them to bond a bit? Monty is really curious about her & I'd like to have some supervised play between them.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

DON'T introduce them. A rabbit could easily kill a rat with a kick or bite.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah, I feared this. Hence the towel. I've been keeping my hand cupped lightly over her nose and mouth so she couldnt get a nip in. I will just leave them be then!


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Rats can get along with rabbits. My female rat Sibylle and my bunny Wilhouse are the best friends in the world. They just LOVE each other. Anyone who owns a rabbit will know that they like to play alone, but not with others (dogs, humans, etc.). Wilhouse is a very affectionate bunny, but he plays alone, not with me. Exept when he's with Sibylle. They are free in my bedroom most of the time and my Sibylle prefers to sleep with Wil than with her rat friends. And they play together. They really PLAY. I couldn't believe it when I saw them the first time. They are so nice with eachother. They play, Sib scrathes Wil's ears and Wil licks Sib, they sleep for hours together... hey are just SO cute!

But I know they are exeptions. I couln't get Sibylle a friend for the first few months I had her so she and Wil created a really strong bond. My other females just don't pay attention to Wilhouse, but my other bunny Artemis hates rats. I just wanted to tell that rats and bunnies CAN get along very well. But they don't always do.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Awe cute picture. I would suggest being careful or not doing it at all. 
If you have one of those running balls you could put your rat in it and let the rabbit smell him. then she cant get to him in case she doesn't like him. If you do it at all.. be reeeallly careful  I know you would be. Just have to say it.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

That picture is cute, truly a special occurence. I'd be very careful introducing rats to rabbits... those kicks worry me to death.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_I've had a guinea pig fall in love with a rat once. It was so cute! The rat used to chase her around, and when she'd stop, he'd pounce (kinda like how they do with female rats lol) then sniff, and then she would play-wheet, shake her head in playful gesture, and run off again! Idk if they can interbreed, though, but as long as she's been there, there have been no babies..._


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, guys.  Winnifred can be pretty territorial at times, so I think I'll just leave them be. Maybe if I get a baby bunny in the future I'll be able to bond them! I'm sure it'd be easier starting off early.


----------



## Ratatoullies (Feb 26, 2010)

haha. My rabbit hates the rats. She just tries to run away, though. Rabbits love to bond, though so I know it can work. They're very social animals. Just depends on the rabbit.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Two words- be careful. Most everything else was said.

I've had guineas and rats get along too, before I knew better, my friend's guinea and my little boy, when he was reeeeally small, would play. It was cute, they seemed to do okay, but I wouldd NOT suggest it, andeven with another smaller creature SUPERVISE.

Remember rats are predators, too, and they will kill mice or birds and some others.



Rats cannot breed with guineas by the way, rach.


----------



## Devon (Jan 26, 2010)

Well not a rabbit, but one of my rats likes to chase the cats around.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Ellimac said:


> Rats can get along with rabbits. My female rat Sibylle and my bunny Wilhouse are the best friends in the world. They just LOVE each other.


That is probably the sweetest thing I've ever seen. If I could I'd have a few other animals (not gerbils though, I'm a little.. against them. They tend to not like me. They are sweet and adorable though) For now though, I'll manage to see about some rats and I'll go from there  I probably won't be introducing them with other animals because the other animals I end up being around (my bf's aunts dogs) are very nervous or very in your face Hi Hi Hi, and both of those I think would be bad to introduce a rat to should I get them anytime soon. I'd be afraid of Mischa taking a bite out of a rat, she's very hyperactive and dominant and stuff..


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

My very first rat enjoyed hanging out with my rabbit (who was by that time very old and didn't care much about anything anymore). He was a lone rat so I suppose he wanted some animal companionship, and Button (rabbit) never seemed to mind. Nehemiah (rat) just climbed over him and when I had them out at the same time, he would keep coming back to check on his rabbit buddy. They were very cute together.

Ellimac, I love that name - Wilhouse. Did it come from anywhere or just something you thought of?


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

It came to me one day and then I got Wil so I named him like that. Everyone thought it was a weird name but now they're used to it. It doesn't come from there, but it's like Milhouse in The Simpsons but with a W. =3


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like a dangerouse acquaintance.
Rabbit can hurt them badly.
When it comes to introducing pets of different kind, 
it is good to look for info on how
animals of this kind communicate in the wild world.
I would not take a risk.
Even if they seem ok now,
you never know when the nature may take over.


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)




----------

